# Hi,



## GOURAV1234 (Jan 31, 2013)

@Gourav,

Hello, 
Freinds i want to know about the Jobs Seeker Visa in germany. And I am Done my BCA in 2011 but i m Still Fresher. SO What about the Job that will i work or not in early time in Germany on Jobs seeker visa time period 6 months. 
I am getting jobs In IT field or not as a fresher.

Regards


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GOURAV1234 said:


> @Gourav,
> 
> Hello,
> Freinds i want to know about the Jobs Seeker Visa in germany. And I am Done my BCA in 2011 but i m Still Fresher. SO What about the Job that will i work or not in early time in Germany on Jobs seeker visa time period 6 months.
> ...


In order to apply for the Jobseeker Visa you need to have a degree equivalent to a German degree. Best to find out first whether that is the case.

You are not allowed to work during the 6 months that a Jobseeker Visa is valid. All you can do is to reside in Germany for the purpose of jobseeking. Being available for interview is certainly an advantage but no guarantee to get an offer.


----------



## GOURAV1234 (Jan 31, 2013)

ALKB said:


> In order to apply for the Jobseeker Visa you need to have a degree equivalent to a German degree. Best to find out first whether that is the case.
> 
> You are not allowed to work during the 6 months that a Jobseeker Visa is valid. All you can do is to reside in Germany for the purpose of jobseeking. Being available for interview is certainly an advantage but no guarantee to get an offer.


Hi,

Can i go for Local Job on Show Etc on the visa period. In Which i can apply for IT Jobs ????. But i want to know how should better for me in Germany as a fresher BCA. What steps i am taken in Germany to being local Residence from starting.


----------



## jordenjohn (Feb 13, 2013)

GOURAV1234 said:


> @Gourav,
> 
> Hello,
> Freinds i want to know about the Jobs Seeker Visa in germany. And I am Done my BCA in 2011 but i m Still Fresher. SO What about the Job that will i work or not in early time in Germany on Jobs seeker visa time period 6 months.
> ...


Hi I'm jordenjohn from germany. i am new to this forum.
i want to become a good friend of all. this is my first post.
i hope soon we will become good frineds.


----------

